# Thinking of an emersed tank



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

New project time!

I have come into possession of a slightly oddball tank.
Its hard to describe, so just look at the poorly Photoshoped picture I have created to get an idea of what i want to do.

The tank has the foot print of a standard 20gal.

The goal is to grow emersed plants on the top level (roots in saturated soil, stems and leaves in free air(please correct me if I get the terminology wrong RE emersed vs immersed)).

Then in the lower section, I would have livestock and some smaller plants and something that might carpet for me.

The water flow would be pulled from the bottom section, filtered through my Eheim 2213, and then pumped back up to the spray bar that will be buried in the gravel layer at the top. The water would saturate the soil and start to fill up the gravel portion of the top layer. Once there it would filter through the small holes in the plexi glass to the lower level to be filtered all over. 

What sort of live stock would be comfortable in that sort of space. I believe that the bottom portion will have a rough volume of 6-7gal. 
Special considerations:
I would prefer to have this as an unheated tank
I have the ability to add pressurized CO2 into this tank. Is that something worth considering for this type of setup?




Thoughts? Is this a completely ridiculous thing, or a super snazzy way to do a interesting setup.


----------



## omfgjelly (Nov 1, 2012)

is there glass above the plexiglass? the drawing you have shows that its open :O


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Fully open. There is no top for this tank.

Im thinking of putting a dual T5HO hanging fixture as lights.


----------



## omfgjelly (Nov 1, 2012)

i meant the side sorry! parallel to the plexiglass. If its both open on top than i think you would have a problem with gravity my friend


----------



## omfgjelly (Nov 1, 2012)

is it something like this?


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Im not sure you understand my drawing properly.

Ill take a picture of the tank tonight and post it.


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

This is the tank, and a peice of plexi glass to give you an idea.

The actually peice i will put in is going to be a few inches taller.

Ignore the tube, its just there to prop up the plexi glass for the photo.

Hope this helps clarify.


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think you need added C02 for an emersed setup, because the plants can just draw it from the air. Maybe just breathe on them a little extra.


----------



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

i have the exact same tank lol 
I just took it down yesterday to start all over again 
It is an odd tank, i have used it as a shrimp tank, guppy tank, and the last set up was a snail tank.

all the set ups have all been planted set up

bamboo looks really nice for the back ground for it also

lighting was a bit of a challenge and it took me several weeks to figure things out.

this is what i used for a light:
http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductdetail.asp?PIN=LS&PNAME=UP&PSIZE=JD13&PTYPE=Lights
I just placed it on the right corner and it was good enough for my amazon swords with only a 6w CFL bulb

i will post a pic tomorrow


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Think this light would be over kill?
http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductdetail.asp?PIN=LS&PNAME=UP&PSIZE=UBLL&PTYPE=LED%20Lights


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

in order for all the water to get from the upper to the lower, you will need a lot of holes in the plexi. I would probably forget the holes and use a piece of glass instead ( the plexi will bow and you can't glue it to the glass securely) bringing it a little higher and let the water overflow to the lower portion. Or, perhaps, not flow any water through on a regular basis. Regardless, the main issue you are going to have is maintaining adequate humidity in the area of emmersed growth.


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Fair point about keeping humidity up.

Suggestions?


----------



## omfgjelly (Nov 1, 2012)

why not make a waterfall


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

It may end up that way, but im a little concerned about the noise. Im planning on putting this in my media room so it needs to be whisper quiet.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I've seen people use the tank for turtles and mudskippers


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

How about a Riparium!!!!


----------

